# Welcome to the "Smart Life"...Brain Cells Beware!



## SeaBreeze (Jan 15, 2014)

How all the modern "smart" technology may do us more harm than good...http://www.nbcnews.com/technology/s...-cars-clothes-homes-could-fry-your-2D11890018


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 15, 2014)

When I was working, I used to regard the drive to and from a great time to unwind, think, and be on my own; couldn't use the phone.....great!
and I still like turning on my own lights at home!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm with you Vivjen, I don't like the idea of working my house locks, lights, etc. from a remote...if I can do it, you better believe someone else can too.  There's the debate now whether to allow cell phone usage on plane flights.  Luckily I rarely have to fly, but if I would have to listen to someone's jaws flappin' throughout my flight, I'd be very unhappy to say the least. Seems like these gadgets are babysitters for both children and adults in this day and age.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 15, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> When I was working, I used to regard the drive to and from a great time to unwind, think, and be on my own; couldn't use the phone.....great!
> and I still like turning on my own lights at home!



Me too!  Some others used to whinge and whine about the traffic and the drive between home and work but that was the best part of the day to me.  It was my haven of tranquility between a rock and a hard place.  

  I rather enjoyed 'playing in the traffic' and better yet I could sing along to a tape and no one could hear me which was exceedingly lucky for them.  

I don't think all the modern whizzbangery is making people any smarter over all.  It's just making them smarter at using one particular aspect of living in today's society.  Pull all their batteries and they would stand around blinking blankly like lost goats.  

I see WWIII being a cyber war.  The side most reliant on cyber connections to operate efficiently will be the one with the most to lose. 

If I had grandkids wondering about a career choice I'd steer them to being Ear specialists to catch the deafened by Ghetto Blaster generation, or Neurosurgeons to pick the stewed brain parts out of cell phone addicts.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 16, 2014)

I usually apply the "Private Dick" test to any new technology.

If Sherlock Holmes, Sam Spade, Philip Marlowe or Mike Hammer wouldn't have used it, then I won't either.

... and yes, the new BBC Holmes uses laptops and cell phones, so I'm safe there.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 16, 2014)

Technology will not save the world.


----------



## recareering (Feb 24, 2014)

Hello this recareering. Maybe you can help me. I hanve a hp2540 printer that scans also. When Iscan a document it comes out a pdf or Tiff but not a word document that I can manipulate and do other things with. I not that computer literate when it comes to changing thing from one thing to do another. If you can help me and talk me through it like I'm 2 years old I would greatly appreciate it. Please don't take for granted that I will know what certain computer language (the way that people who are computer literate speak)because I'm quite sure I won't understand. So if you can have pitty on me and help me I would be so very grateful for any help you can give.


----------

